# APR Carbonio for 2.5l



## FLUFFYsk8erMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Is it worth the 250$? I have an 06 which i believe is the 150hp engine instead of the newer 170hp ones wanted to spend a little cash, but i cant decide if its worth the cash for a non turbo'd motor...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Chip it. Or check out the Classified threads and find a used CAI. That's my advice!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I have one, it was worth it even just for the sound. I didn't notice a big hp gain but it definitely makes the car more drivable. Less throttle lag and cleans up some of the dips in the powerband.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a Carbonio on my 07 (also the 150hp engine). I love it. The sound is beautiful. Might not be much peak hp/tq gains but the whole powerband feels much better.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

For sound it is worth it... Anyway you look at it, your going to spend ~$250 on any other intake new... Im running my own now, but I did have a carbonio and a bsh. I liked how the bsh had the integrated maf housing for sure, soo Id say look into that one personally. After awhile the carbonio started to discolor and get hairline fractures, but gave a nice growl :beer:


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd go with the carbonio on the simple fact it has the hydrolock buldge in it let alone the fact it looks clean. if you do end up getting any type of intake get the beetle engine cover. It looks alot cleaner! :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What do you mean by hydrolock bulge?? Thats what gives ot that sound :thumbup: I think I may get another one :sly: With the one I have now If im driving in rain my car sometime chugs, and cel flashes, so I put it in neutral and let off the gas till it works itself out.... Or Ill just get one of those k&n filter with that water proof sleeve. 

Im interested in the hydrolock part... Cuz I'm getting lucky. I never drove the car in the rain when I had it. If that bulge does infact reduce the chance of hydrolock Im getting another one :thumbup:


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> With the one I have now If im driving in rain my car sometime chugs, and cel flashes, so I put it in neutral and let off the gas till it works itself out....QUOTE]
> 
> Thats not good. What setup you running?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

HIBB 304 said:


> Thats not good. What setup you running?


 Same design as the 42dd intake. Made out of stainless. Its angled so If I was to go turbo I have one side of charge pipe done. Its the filter. I gotta get one of those k&n drycharger sleeves. Im saying if that bubble on the carbonio prevents or decreases water flow, I may have to get another... Problem is the filter gets wet from splash up from other drivers and on the highway if I want to pass and push the gas it seems to chug and cel flashes. This a new occurance, never ever had this happen before on any car with any intake especially true cold airs, which I have only ever run :screwy: Its strange for sure


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

so kevin, you would take Carbonio over BSH?


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> What do you mean by hydrolock bulge?? Thats what gives ot that sound :thumbup: I think I may get another one :sly: With the one I have now If im driving in rain my car sometime chugs, and cel flashes, so I put it in neutral and let off the gas till it works itself out.... Or Ill just get one of those k&n filter with that water proof sleeve.
> 
> Im interested in the hydrolock part... Cuz I'm getting lucky. I never drove the car in the rain when I had it. If that bulge does infact reduce the chance of hydrolock Im getting another one :thumbup:


 Yes, the bulge creates vacuum to help reduce the chance of getting moisture in your system by spreading it to the rim of the bulge. At least that's what I've read. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3618154-Carbonio-Cold-Air-Intake-Buyer-s-Guide


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> so kevin, you would take Carbonio over BSH?


 Uhhhh, NO! lol, with the carbonio it discolors after awhile, and if it taps on the battery enough it gets these fractures. Bsh you have to take apart your maf housing, and the integrated maf sometime tripped the CEL at WOT. I made a custom one out of stainless, so I can use that as a charge pipe later... If I get another carbonio im going to coat the outside with bedliner, for two reasons, one to prevent cracks, and second I hate carbon fiber in the bay :thumbup: 

Ya looks like Im gonna get one I just read the same thing about the bulge! lol Def. gonna look for a used one :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

search a lil. 

i'm no hater, but imma put facts out. 

the bulge that APR made on the intake, isnt fully functional. there was at least 1 guy who hydrolcked with the carbonio


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> search a lil.
> 
> i'm no hater, but imma put facts out.
> 
> the bulge that APR made on the intake, isnt fully functional. there was at least 1 guy who hydrolcked with the carbonio


 Oh I know that... Im not looking for a miracle. Just want to drive the car to work in downpours! The bulge may help a little, but its mostly made to give it that distinct sound. 2.5's sound like monsters with those intakes. Yet to try one that sounds the same


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i'm no hater, but imma put facts out.
> 
> the bulge that APR made on the intake, isnt fully functional. there was at least 1 guy who hydrolcked with the carbonio


 They dont say that this will give you 0% chance of hydrolock just that it helps prevent hydrolock. driven my car in down pours and no issue, driven my car in 2.5' of snow... no issues. so idk. if it helps it helps. sure does sound cool!


----------



## HowlingJetta (May 4, 2011)

I've been anxiously awaiting the arrival of my new Carbonio intake, but its been on backorder from ECS for almost a month now.  
I know its not there fault, they have been waiting on the manufacturer. Guess I will just have to be a little patient to get to hear that growl!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

HowlingJetta said:


> I've been anxiously awaiting the arrival of my new Carbonio intake, but its been on backorder from ECS for almost a month now.
> I know its not there fault, they have been waiting on the manufacturer. Guess I will just have to be a little patient to get to hear that growl!


 Well atleast now I know whom not to order it from :laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

HowlingJetta said:


> I've been anxiously awaiting the arrival of my new Carbonio intake, but its been on backorder from ECS for almost a month now.
> I know its not there fault, they have been waiting on the manufacturer. Guess I will just have to be a little patient to get to hear that growl!


 did you try DBC performance? they might have it in stock or something


----------



## HowlingJetta (May 4, 2011)

I did look around a little, but ECS had the best price. $251 shipped versus most places $279 + Shipping. I can wait for a $30-$50 savings. :beer:


----------



## bryce917 (Dec 16, 2008)

*P-Flo, Carbonio, or other*

It sounds like the Carbonio is receiving mixed reviews in this thread. If you have the Carbonio, I'd like to know why you chose it over the Neuspeed P-flo or any other CAI. It looks to me like the P-Flo sits higher in the engine bay, so there would be less risk of hydrolock.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bryce917 said:


> It sounds like the Carbonio is receiving mixed reviews in this thread. If you have the Carbonio, I'd like to know why you chose it over the Neuspeed P-flo or any other CAI. It looks to me like the P-Flo sits higher in the engine bay, so there would be less risk of hydrolock.


 As many have said sri's only advantage over a cri/cai is that it is easier to install. They still suck some cold air but mostly hot air from the bay. True cai onlt suck cold air from the front of the car. But I say any style of intake is better than stock :thumbup: Cai's can obviousely take their toll on a car hence hydrolock.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

HowlingJetta said:


> I did look around a little, but ECS had the best price. $251 shipped versus most places $279 + Shipping. I can wait for a $30-$50 savings. :beer:


 no it's not. it is 279 at ECS


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

In order to hydrolock, the whole filter has to be submerged so that the only thing getting sucked up is water. That's my understanding of vacuums. Puddles can be driven through, just take your foot off the gas. :laugh: 

Kevin - I don't think that's hydrolock... But maybe if the filter isn't clean and it gets wet the dirt/water clogs the filter medium and block O2 for a bit. :sly:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I came across a used Carbonio here on Vortex for $100. 
Definitely worth the scratch.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

sagerabbit said:


> In order to hydrolock, the whole filter has to be submerged so that the only thing getting sucked up is water. That's my understanding of vacuums. Puddles can be driven through, just take your foot off the gas. :laugh:
> 
> Kevin - I don't think that's hydrolock... *But maybe if the filter isn't clean and it gets wet the dirt/water clogs the filter medium and block O2 for a bit. * :sly:


 I think you are right. But its my only car right now so I treat it as if it was almost catastrophic! I ordered a round k&n filter with the drycharger sleeve today, so that will fix it hopefully, If not oh well just have to deal with it :beer:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin, what do you think about wrapping the C.F. part with heat wraps-you know, the stuff they use for the headers.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> kevin, what do you think about wrapping the C.F. part with heat wraps-you know, the stuff they use for the headers.


 Sure for looks. But unless your car is putting out 700+ whp I wouldnt show that off or youd get the . When I had it, I was thinking coating it with bed liner, not rhino liner the thiner stuff that isnt soo heavy. The same stuff that dude painted those off-road fender flares with.


----------

